# Pedal snap-on "nut" removal?



## Boris (Nov 17, 2012)

Rather than regular threaded nuts, I have some pedals that have some washer type "nuts' that snap on to the long bolts that holds the end cap in place. The end of the bolt is a half dome shape, and is not threaded. Is there a way to pop the "nuts" off without damaging them? (no comments from the peanut gallery, Vince!) I'd like to be able to reuse them. Or, if they do have to be destroyed, would they be easy to replace? Source?


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 17, 2012)

*Push nuts*

Just google push nuts. There are special removal tools too. These can be found at most hardwares that have all the pullout drawers of bolts and fasteners.


----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> Just google push nuts. There are special removal tools too. These can be found at most hardwares that have all the pullout drawers of bolts and fasteners.




Thank you!


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

This is SOOOOOO open to comments Dave.I cant even go there.lol


----------



## chitown (Nov 19, 2012)

*OK Vince, if you won't go there, I will have to step up...*



Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to be able to reuse them.




Re-using nuts after popping is always a tricky proposition. But take your time with your nuts, take good care of your nuts (especially after popping) and soon your nuts will be ready to use again.

Hope this helps.


If your nuts are popped for more than 4 hours please seek immediate care.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2012)

OK, I got the nuts popped off, but now the shaft seems to have lost much of it's rigidity. Would it be advisable to use the same special care as with the nuts, or is there some other method that I should be using to re-stiffen the shaft?


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

Dave,Seems your mind is in the gutter without your blow up doll.I remember when I took this picture of you and "her" at a more happy time.Sorry she's gone Dave


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not sorry she's gone at all! Her mouth was too small anyhow.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm glad you got your nuts off but at times I heard that shafts will lose their rigidity because of old age.Leave your hands off the shaft if you dont know what your doing and dont do anything to try making it rigid.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2012)

I knew I came to the right place. If anyone knows how to handle a limp shaft it had to be you.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

I can see the membership dropping as you speak.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2012)

What else am I gonna do, I lost my girl, my nuts won't pop, and I'll be lucky if I can ever get this shaft straight again.


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

You could take one of those pills you know nothing about.


----------



## Boris (Nov 19, 2012)

Full circle. Beautiful reply!


----------



## vincev (Nov 19, 2012)

Well Dave, its 11:00 and I am out of cold beer so I think its time for "us" to go to bed.I will probably come back tomorrow night with a big smile on my face.


----------

